# The 'V/H/S/' & 'V/H/S/2' thread.



## TetraVaal (Sep 5, 2012)

Over the next month and a half, you're likely to see this film receive an exorbitant amount of hype. Inevitably, this will lead to some people going to see it next month with a lot of preconceived thoughts, therefore building a barrage of idiots who will call the film "overrated" while trying to tell others to "not fall for the hype", and all that other repetitious shit that they like to fall back on. Anyway, I really, really wanted to type up an informative, in-depth look on this horror anthology, but I feel if I do that, I'll end up spoiling the film for people. This is something I'd like everyone to see with having known as little as possible about the content before actually watching it. Trust me, it's much better that way.

I think the most I can say--while keeping it in bits and pieces--is that it's an anthology of horror shorts, which are presented in the "found footage" format. Now, I know this will be alienating to some, as the whole pseudo-documentary approach to filmmaking--and more specifically the horror genre--has become so overused and played out, that you will have people writing it off before you even ask them to give it a shot. But hey, that will be their loss. 

There are five shorts in total; 'Amateur Night' (_second best sequence in the entire film, IMO_)--'Second Honeymoon' (_written and directed by Ti West, who is my favorite newcomer to the American horror scene_)--'Tuesday the 17th' (_an interesting take on the slasher fable, while integrating some supernatural elements_)--'The Sick Thing That Happened to Emily When She Was Younger' (_admittedly the weakest short of the entire film, but still interesting none the less_)--and finally, the best short of the entire film; '10/31/98.' I am honestly struggling to refrain from typing out what makes this short so great, that's how stimulated my imagination was after watching it. All in all, these are all shorts that play one after another, all while following the initial framework of the narrative, which is referred to as 'Type 56', which I guess you could call the main arc of the whole film.

Anyway, this movie basically accomplishes what the 'Paranormal Activity' franchise has never been able to accomplish--from the first film all the way up until this new piece of shit that they're releasing next month. There's no gimmick here despite the fact that it's a "found footage" title. You can tell that this was a labor of love for each director, who took the format seriously and wanted to display their work in the most authentic manner that they could. This film basically does what every preceding "found footage" horror movie could never do.

Basically, this movie is like the 'Creepshow' of the found footage horror genre, albeit a lot less tongue-in-cheek. It's films like this, along with West's 'The House of the Devil' and 'The Innkeepers' which is breathing new and exciting life into the American horror genre once again. It's films like this that prove that there isn't a lack of imagination when it comes to American horror. It's films like this that prove you can utilize the pseudo-documentary style as a veritable format. 

It'll be curious to see if many people on here will actually see this film. I first saw it back in August and have watched it about four times since then, that's how much I personally enjoyed it. I don't know what cable provider you have, but I believe it's still on VOD if you'd like to see it before it hits theatres next month. Also, if you do happen to watch it, be sure to post your thoughts in here--I get a feeling that a certain, creepy one-liner in this film is going to become very popular amongst horror enthusiasts as time goes on. ;-)

So yeah, it's an excellent film, I think. Most definitely one of the best flicks of the year for me. Without a doubt the best horror movie of 2012, that is for damn sure. Oh, and I think it goes without saying that this is one of the most visceral and gratuitously violent films of the year, which happens to elevate the material as opposed to serve as a form of cheap shock value.

*EDIT:* here's the *REDBAND* trailer if you're on the fence about it. It's definitely *NSFW*, though.


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 5, 2012)

Will check it out when it arrives on netflix.


----------



## James Bond (Sep 6, 2012)

wtf you acctually like a movie Tetra?


----------



## Hollow Prince (Sep 6, 2012)

I'm gonna have to agree, this movie was probably one of the best horror movies I've seen, the first story and the last story was probably my favorite of the two.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 6, 2012)

How did you guys see it?  At Comic Con?  Toronto Film Festival?


----------



## TetraVaal (Sep 6, 2012)

Hollow Prince said:


> I'm gonna have to agree, this movie was probably one of the best horror movies I've seen, the first story and the last story was probably my favorite of the two.



Right.

I think the last short is the best one--followed by the first one and Ti West's segment.



Rukia said:


> How did you guys see it?  At Comic Con?  Toronto Film Festival?



VOD. It's still on there, but it depends on who your cable provider is.

I watched it again last night. It's good stuff.


----------



## Parallax (Sep 6, 2012)

it gets a release next month.  It looks like it'll be limited so if you live in the sticks good luck finding a theater.


----------



## josh101 (Sep 6, 2012)

You can download it on wbb, it's in good quality.


----------



## TetraVaal (Sep 6, 2012)

People who watch a movie for its first time on a PC are a bunch of bellends. A movie like this will not only be ruined by a PC experience, but it is one that deserves to be seen on a large TV with a great home theatre system--or in an actual movie theatre. If you plan on downloading this and watching it on your computer monitor, then just fuck off and don't even bother participating in this thread.

However, if you can find a way to get it to stream through your PS3, which I've been able to do with films in the past, then by all means knock yourself out.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 6, 2012)

>Does not know there are HD PC monitors with surround sound systems that are just as good or even better than their TV counter parts.
>Does not know you can transfer what you download from your computer to your Home system.

Any excuse to flame someone I guess.

Stay Classy.


----------



## Parallax (Sep 6, 2012)

You can always dl it and put it on a flash drive and watch it through your XBox360 or PS3.

Or if you've got a legit set up at home connect your theater system to your comp and watch it that way.

I agree though it seems the best way to watch this is the theater.


----------



## TetraVaal (Sep 6, 2012)

Parallax said:


> You can always dl it and put it on a flash drive and watch it through your XBox360 or PS3.
> 
> Or if you've got a legit set up at home connect your theater system to your comp and watch it that way.
> 
> I agree though it seems the best way to watch this is the theater.



Right.

Which is why I mentioned that I've been able to stream movies through my PC onto my Panasonic.

Still though, you'd be watching a film that has compressed visual and sound. It's just not the same. Either get it on VOD, try to see it in theatres or just wait until it gets a home release. This is a film that will be tainted by watching it for the first time in SD on a computer monitor.


----------



## Parallax (Sep 6, 2012)

oh I agree, there won't be a quality file available till the BD is released.


----------



## TetraVaal (Sep 6, 2012)

Parallax said:


> oh I agree, there won't be a quality file available till the BD is released.



Even then, it would still be compressed. The best group rip out there is WiKi, imo. Then again, I hardly download movies at all. I only do it if it's by an any means necessary type of thing.

But yeah--basically, this film needs to be seen with a proper home set-up or in a movie theatre. It's too bad it's only getting a select release, 'cause it's one hell of a horror flick.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 7, 2012)

Okay.  Just logged onto the Playstation Network.  V/H/S is available at the Playstation Store.  $10.99 for HD.  $9.99 for SD.

Thanks for the info.


----------



## TetraVaal (Sep 7, 2012)

Rukia said:


> Okay.  Just logged onto the Playstation Network.  V/H/S is available at the Playstation Store.  $10.99 for HD.  $9.99 for SD.
> 
> Thanks for the info.



No worries, man. Be sure to let me know what you think. You're one of a very select _few_ on here whose opinion I actually value.


----------



## Ari (Sep 7, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> People who watch a movie for its first time on a PC are a bunch of bellends. A movie like this will not only be ruined by a PC experience, but it is one that deserves to be seen on a large TV with a great home theatre system--or in an actual movie theatre. If you plan on downloading this and watching it on your computer monitor, then just fuck off and don't even bother participating in this thread.
> 
> However, if you can find a way to get it to stream through your PS3, which I've been able to do with films in the past, then by all means knock yourself out.



the hell...you're making fun of me now


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Sep 7, 2012)

Its on my watchlist. I am not very fond of found footage, but there are sometimes exceptions.


----------



## Dominus (Sep 7, 2012)

I'm going to watch this movie tonight...I can't wait


----------



## TetraVaal (Sep 7, 2012)

Cool. I hope you enjoy it as much as I did.


----------



## Uncle Acid (Sep 7, 2012)

And why is it so important for this to be watched on a big screen and with a good sound system?

For some reason such a statement makes me wonder if it's just another horror movie with cheap, boring tricks to make you jump off your seat.


----------



## Parallax (Sep 7, 2012)

well it's more that films should be watched that way to begin with...


----------



## Uncle Acid (Sep 7, 2012)

I see. I just understood it as he thought it was important for this movie alone and not in general. My mistake then.


----------



## Tyrion (Sep 7, 2012)

Does this movie make you jump? If so, I'll watch it. I'm not fond of modern horror movies nowadays, everything is repetitive shit.


----------



## Whimsy (Sep 7, 2012)

This looks good, and I'm not usually interested in horror films (though I am looking to delve more into the genre, since I've always enjoyed horror novels). I'd be surprised if it gets showed over here in the UK at all though, so I'm inevitably never going to see it.


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 7, 2012)

I hope this isn't some lame comedy like Insidious, Drag Me to Hell, Scream, etc.


----------



## Uncle Acid (Sep 7, 2012)

And I hope it's nothing like Rec and shit like that.


----------



## James Bond (Sep 7, 2012)

I loved Insidious until they showed the mad devil thing, totally ruined it.. same with the movie Creep up until you saw the thing there was a proper atmosphere of fear and unnerving but it went down hill as soon as the killer made an appearance.


----------



## Parallax (Sep 7, 2012)

Rec was great

I actually don't care for the genre very much besides a few key films but I really find the  Faux Documentary style (in all genres not just horror) to be really fascinating and I'll usually give horror films in that styling more of a shot than any other type


----------



## Rukia (Sep 7, 2012)

I like the several short stories format.  Tetra mentioned Creepshow a few posts back and I was a big fan when I was younger.  I also thought the recent film Trick R Treat was pretty good.  (Criminally underrated too.)


----------



## Yasha (Sep 7, 2012)

Roughly how long is each story? I'm not a big fan of shaky cam, but some of the scenes in the trailer look really interesting. I also like the anthology format. It's like Twilight Zone.


----------



## Parallax (Sep 7, 2012)

the movie from what I gather is about 90 minutes

so if it's what 5 stories then it's like 18~20 mins a story

not too shabby


----------



## Rukia (Sep 7, 2012)

I just bought this and am I downloading it now.  5000 MB?  Damn.


----------



## TetraVaal (Sep 7, 2012)

Uncle Acid said:


> And why is it so important for this to be watched on a big screen and with a good sound system?
> 
> For some reason such a statement makes me wonder if it's just another horror movie with cheap, boring tricks to make you jump off your seat.



It's the principle of enjoying a film the way it was intended to be seen. You're obviously not a film purist; I am.

Also, there is nothing "cheap" about this movie. It's a labor of love from some of the best newcomers in American horror. Either watch it or don't--I'm not gonna spoon feed you answers just because you're so easily jaded.



Tyrion said:


> Does this movie make you jump? If so, I'll watch it. I'm not fond of modern horror movies nowadays, everything is repetitive shit.



Jump? Eh, not really. It's a more visceral film with small moments of slowburn. But for the most part, it's more of a horror flick that makes you sit back and say to yourself "did that just fucking happen?"



Uncle Acid said:


> And I hope it's nothing like Rec and shit like that.



I value your opinion when it comes to metal music--I truly do--however, with the limited posts I've seen from you on this part of the board, you don't really know shit about quality filmmaking.

Anyway,

@*RUKIA*, I'm looking forward to hearing your thoughts on this.


----------



## James Bond (Sep 8, 2012)

I really liked this movie, it wasnt a typical type of horror movie where the director just tries to make you jump with cheap loud noise moments but instead it was a slow process where the scare was built up making it a more intense viewing experience. However what was the point of the story? Was it the old man in the chair who made the call? If someone could explain that I'd appreciate it.

As for my favourite mini story thing, I'd have to go with the skype video call as I truely did not see that coming.

ps: See the haunted house, is that the same house that was used in Paranormal Entity 2 ?


----------



## Dominus (Sep 8, 2012)

Not a bad movie...I expected more
I liked it because there are a lot of different stories that are all good in their own way.

8 / 10


----------



## James Bond (Sep 8, 2012)

Dark Prince of Awesome said:


> Not a bad movie...I expected more
> I liked it because there are a lot of different stories that are all good in their own way.
> 
> 8 / 10



How much more did you expect if you gave it 8/10 ?


----------



## Rukia (Sep 8, 2012)

You were right Tetra.  10/31/98 is definitely the best story.

I would probably rank the skits in the following order:

10/31/98
Second Honeymoon
The Sick Thing That Happened To Emily When She Was Younger
Amateur Night
Tuesday the 17th
Tape 56

Tape 56 is the major disappointment in my opinion.  There were so many other directions they could have gone with that particular story and they went with something dull and uninspired.  They also wrapped it up far too abruptly in my opinion.  10/31/98, Second Honeymoon, Amateur Night, and the Emily short were all great though.


----------



## TetraVaal (Sep 8, 2012)

How did you enjoy the collective movie? I firmly believe that it is the best horror flick to come out all year (_although, I still need to see 'KILL LIST', but I'm saving that for my October challenge_). I do agree that the wraparound story could've been better executed--especially after the quality scare they give you with the naked old dude in the basement--but I felt it took a backseat to the short stories, anyway. But as for the individual stories, I'm a tad disappointed to see you rank 'Amateur Night' so low--but then again, I'm a visual-based person; I love any depiction of horror that is told through an imagery based format, so it's one of the reasons why I loved the Succubus aspect so much. I just felt it had a really cool design.

Anyway, '10/31/98' is hands down the best short. Similar to how I enjoyed the Succubus short for being based on a specific visual design, it's also why I loved the last sequence so much. The direction of the kids as they're running out of the house--seeing all of the debris arising in the house with the jarring camera movement; the hands coming out of the ground; the hand prints all over the walls; the kitchen utensils being hurled at the nanny-cam; I just felt that was all brilliantly executed on purely a visual level alone. Oh, and it also helps that I'm a sucker for "evil house" stories.

But yeah, the collective film is just really solid. I loved it. I also feel that the 'Tuesday the 17th' short is a bit underrated. It was the only part of the film where I felt any satirical elements were thrown in. I seriously couldn't stop laughing my fucking ass off when the slasher threw that fucking knife through that girl's head.  The sound effect, mixed with the reaction from both the girl and the guy holding the camera, it was just really funny to me. Then again, I have a really messed up sense of humor, so perhaps I might be the only one who found that really funny.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 8, 2012)

The collective film I would grade at about a B.  I haven't seen much horror at all this year so this definitely would be near the top.

And don't misunderstand.  I really liked Amateur Night.  The top four are the top four by a large margin for me.  I just felt that watching the trailer prior to seeing the movie sabotaged it a bit for me.  I knew exactly what was going to go down!

I was going to nitpick and ridicule the Emily short.  But it turned around when the big reveal was made.  I thought the guy's reactions were totally unbelievable and ridiculous during the video chats.  AND IT TURNS OUT THERE WAS A GOOD REASON FOR THAT!


----------



## TetraVaal (Sep 8, 2012)

I loved how angry he got when he saw her camera was still recording. 

I felt it was the weakest short in the film, mainly because of how compressed its story was compared to all the rest, but it did have an interesting concept behind it.

Also got a mad case of the lulz when she was digging into her arm. :rofl

Glad you enjoyed 'Second Honeymoon' a lot. Ti West is a fantastic director. If you haven't watched either 'The House of the Devil' or 'The Innkeepers' yet, you should get on that as soon as possible.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 9, 2012)

So consider this scenario for the main story.

What if that group had bagged all the tapes and taken them?  I can totally imagine them taking all of the tapes home and watching them.  The group would likely start to wonder if the tapes are real or not.  And there would be signs to point them in that direction.  Right when they are considering alerting someone is when the owner of the tapes springs his trap on them.  I just think some situation that has all of them discussing their findings would be compelling shit.

Anything would be better than what they went with frankly.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 9, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> Glad you enjoyed 'Second Honeymoon' a lot. Ti West is a fantastic director. If you haven't watched either 'The House of the Devil' or 'The Innkeepers' yet, you should get on that as soon as possible.


Second Honeymoon had a creepiness to it that was absent in the other films.  I sort of felt a sense of dredd for the two of them while watching it.  Realistic terror on display in that one.

Not totally surprised by the resolution.  I had a feeling because of that fortune telling scene.


----------



## TetraVaal (Sep 9, 2012)

The only thing that bothered me with the wraparound story was that it ended before the last short. I wanted the resolution to come _after_ 10/31/98, but at least the film went out on a very high note.

Were you able to piece together all the red herrings for 'Second Honeymoon' after you watched it? After I had sat through the film a second time, I was finally able to connect the dots and tip my hat to West for so brilliantly utilizing the concept of ambiguity in a short like this. That guy has a very bright future ahead of him.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 9, 2012)

The red herrings?  Not really.  There are scenes I wonder about in retrospect though.

That was another one that seemed weird momentarily but made more sense at the end.  I was like what the fuck?  Why drop the dude's toothbrush in the toilet?  Obviously it makes a bit more sense when you realize that the two girls are lovers.

I might watch it again and look for those.


----------



## TetraVaal (Sep 9, 2012)

Well, you got the fortune telling scene right, that's for sure. That's the basic foreshadowing.

But if you go back and watch, did you notice how adamant she was about not making out with her husband on camera? Yet, as soon as her other lover murders him in his sleep, she quickly rushes to make out with her other lover while the camera is on--in front of the mirror, no less. Also, there's the title of the short itself; "Second Honeymoon." After the husband's money is taken in the middle of the night, and he presses his wife about it the next day, he alludes to the fact that this has happened before. Perhaps a similar set of events had occurred on their first honeymoon? Who knows. Anyway, there's also the fact that she didn't want to sleep in the same bed as her husband, despite the eeriness that both of them felt after the so called stranger had asked the husband for a ride. 

See, when you go back and look at all this, the twist adds up and makes tons of sense. You have the "visited by a loved one" foreshadowing; the fact that the wife had stolen money from her husband before; the fact that both of them sleep in separate beds; the fact that the wife was incredibly prude and mundane when her husband wanted to record her; and finally, the fact that after the wife's husband is murdered, she becomes very vibrant and cheerful when displaying her affection with her new lover in front of the camera. In my honest opinion, when you retrace the steps, it all adds up pretty seamlessly, which again, in my opinion, makes the short all the more effective and most importantly, nicely written and directed.


----------



## Dominus (Sep 9, 2012)

James Bond said:


> How much more did you expect if you gave it 8/10 ?



It's a very interesting movie,but I tought it would be scarier.


----------



## James Bond (Sep 9, 2012)

Dark Prince of Awesome said:


> It's a very interesting movie,but I tought it would be scarier.



Did you watch it with all the lights on during the day because nothing is scary during the day with lights on, I watched this movie at 2am with no lights on and I was the only one home as my brother was in NY and my dad off somewhere.


----------



## Dominus (Sep 9, 2012)

I'm a very big horror movie fan,
so ofc. lights off and I watched it at midnight.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 9, 2012)

I haven't seen it but Ti West's stuff that I have seen is more atmospheric and creepy, than scares or jumps.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 9, 2012)

Well.  I don't think it's scary either.  Not like I had a hard time sleeping last night or anything.

But I might not be the best person to render that verdict.  It's been years since a scary movie actually affected me.  I just don't spook easily.  Spiders in the house are a lot more effective.


----------



## josh101 (Sep 9, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> People who watch a movie for its first time on a PC are a bunch of bellends. A movie like this will not only be ruined by a PC experience, but it is one that deserves to be seen on a large TV with a great home theatre system--or in an actual movie theatre. If you plan on downloading this and watching it on your computer monitor, then just fuck off and don't even bother participating in this thread.
> 
> However, if you can find a way to get it to stream through your PS3, which I've been able to do with films in the past, then by all means knock yourself out.


pretentious much? not everyone has home theatre's, and it's not even going to be in theatre's for damn near every other country than the usa.  

besides, like me, a lot of people might watch the movie on their pc, if they really like it, go to the theatre's or dl a BR rip and watch it on their tv's.

finally, it's a "found footage" movie no? hardly a realistic experience watching it in some commercialised theatre


----------



## James Bond (Sep 9, 2012)

Rukia said:


> Well.  I don't think it's scary either.  Not like I had a hard time sleeping last night or anything.
> 
> But I might not be the best person to render that verdict.  It's been years since a scary movie actually affected me.  I just don't spook easily.  Spiders in the house are a lot more effective.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DsGvT2DYJMc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 9, 2012)

Well does the movie leave you wondering (curious) in the least bit?


----------



## TetraVaal (Sep 9, 2012)

josh101 said:


> pretentious much? not everyone has home theatre's, and it's not even going to be in theatre's for damn near every other country than the usa.
> 
> besides, like me, a lot of people might watch the movie on their pc, if they really like it, go to the theatre's or dl a BR rip and watch it on their tv's.
> 
> finally, it's a "found footage" movie no? hardly a realistic experience watching it in some commercialised theatre



I'm not sure you actually understand what the term "pretentious" means. There is nothing remotely pretentious when it comes to suggesting to people that they watch a film the way the filmmakers intended the movie to be seen.

I already made it clear that in unique circumstances, if you can really, truly only see the film via downloading it and watching it on your PC or laptop, then hey, knock yourself out. However, doing it as a form of convenience most certainly ruins the experience--for any movie, in fact.

It doesn't matter how massive your resolution is; how great your speakers are; or what type of headphones you have. The fact of the matter is, there are no BD rips out there that don't have severely compressed video and audio quality. You may be able to overlook this fact, simply because you're probably not an actual film purist, but I am. I'll never watch a movie on a computer, laptop or phone as a form of convenience. I'll only do it if I absolutely know 100% that I will never be able to see a movie in theatres or on DVD/Bluray. 

P.S. the "found footage" format is irrelevant here. You also have to factor in the compression of the video quality--as well as the sound editing, which is as every bit as important as the visual presentation of the film.

Why do I always deal with nothing but amateurs on this board? Come on people, it's time to evolve and catch up to me. I can't keep spoon feeding you this stuff over and over.


----------



## josh101 (Sep 10, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> First off, let me start by saying that it's unfortunate that this is what I'm reduced to replying to on this forum. This is the average representation of the vast majority of users who pollute this board. It's sad.
> 
> But let's get down to business:
> 
> ...


pre?ten?tious  (pr-tnshs)
adj.
1. Claiming or demanding a position of distinction or merit.



TetraVaal said:


> Why do I always deal with nothing but amateurs on this board? Come on people, it's time to evolve and catch up to me. I can't keep spoon feeding you this stuff over and over.



2. Having or creating a deceptive outer appearance of great worth; ostentatious

only have to ask anyone who knows you on this forum for that to be true, lol.

2.) So your agenda here is actually about buying the film and not pirating it? See, I can get behind that, especially for a independent film. That makes much more sense then talking shit about _compression rates_ when you can easily fukin download copies of movies in better quality or equal quality to whatever streaming sites you can find on ps3.

also you saying "stream it" is as vague as me saying "download it". I could mean finding and downloading a 1080p version, or even paying for the download off specific sites and putting it on a home theatre system whilst "streaming on a ps3" could mean watching it on youtube on some 24" SD TV. Either be specific in your example or don't attack someone not using specifics. 

This may be your thread, but it's on a public forum with a set of rules. If you don't like the fact that people didn't watch it like you did and still want to discuss the film, tough fucking luck. 

3) wut... ? i'm saying people watch a horror film alone and in the dark to make it scarier, so they can feel a bit like the characters in the movie do. what better way to feel that in a found footage movie then to watch movie like it's found footage, aka, compressed video and audio? last time I checked VCR's didn't have 1080p. 

4.) Sorry but how is that an insult? In what world is it an insult to say someone is not a film purist? Do you know who Gary Caldwell is without wiki'ing? Well then you're an amateur in football ( soccer ), are you insulted by that?


----------



## TetraVaal (Sep 10, 2012)

josh101 said:


> Konoha Theatre
> "Talk about movies, television, musicals, and plays here!"



Right. Talk about movies, and other synonymous mediums of entertainment. You didn't exactly refute my point, guy. 



> And in my original post I said you could download it, and gave an example of a place you can. I didn't exclusively say where from, or did I mention at all on what platform you should watch it.
> 
> In your original response, you implied streaming it through the PS3 is fine. Well one, as I highlighted before, streaming is very vague, but secondly, it's the wrong term.



You were implying that Rukia didn't watch the film through its intended source, though. I called you out on that. He paid for the film through the PSN, similar to what you would do with VOD, PPV or by buying the DVD/Bluray.

Anyway, I'm off to bed. I have a long day ahead of me.


----------



## TetraVaal (Sep 11, 2012)

Well, you know your movie has some clout behind it when you have some talented artists drawing up some concept art for it.

Here's an _excellent_ piece by Esad Ribic--a comic book illustrator--who put together a piece for Ti West's 'Second Honeymoon':



And here's a piece by James Stokoe--who is also a very talented comic book illustrator--who put this together for the Succubus sequence:



Very cool stuff.


----------



## Parallax (Sep 11, 2012)

Stokoe and Ribic did art for this?


----------



## TetraVaal (Sep 11, 2012)

I know, man.

The best part is that both pieces of artwork are very good. I especially love the one Ribic did for West's short.


----------



## Parallax (Sep 11, 2012)

Ribic's art looks amazing, he should do a horror series

that Stokoe piece probably took him like 5 months to do lol


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 11, 2012)

> If you plan on downloading this and watching it on your computer monitor, then just fuck off and don't even bother participating in this thread.



Imagine if Tetra was a mod here in the theatre section I bet the whole Konoha Mall would close down.  datrighteousness


----------



## TetraVaal (Sep 12, 2012)

Here's *Jason Latour's* piece for the 'The Sick Thing That Happened to Emily' segment:


----------



## Rukia (Sep 12, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> Well, you know your movie has some clout behind it when you have some talented artists drawing up some concept art for it.
> 
> Here's an _excellent_ piece by Esad Ribic--a comic book illustrator--who put together a piece for Ti West's 'Second Honeymoon':
> 
> ...


These are sweet.


----------



## Uncle Acid (Sep 12, 2012)

They are. Especially the oen by Esad Ribić.


----------



## TetraVaal (Sep 12, 2012)

I'm hoping we get one for the 'Tuesday the 17th' short.


----------



## Grape (Sep 12, 2012)

I don't get the hype for this film. A couple of segments were okay. Plenty of laughs. 

Second Honeymoon
Tuesday the 17th
Emily Whatever
Type 56

Garbage.

Amateur Night.
10/31/98

Hilarious.

:sanji


----------



## Rukia (Sep 12, 2012)

I would like to see a sequel to Amateur Night.


----------



## TetraVaal (Sep 12, 2012)

Rukia said:


> I would like to see a sequel to Amateur Night.



I'd like to see Lily adapted into a full length film. How refreshing would it be to get a legitimate theatrical take on the succubus concept? In a cinematic world filled with redundant vampires, werewolves and zombies--the concept of a succubus would be both unique and refreshing.


----------



## Grape (Sep 12, 2012)

Succubus is a good idea, but I can't see Lily twitching like a meth addict on the big screen for 90 minutes. Not enough substance for a feature length film.


----------



## TetraVaal (Sep 13, 2012)

Tony Moore (_creator of 'The Walking Dead'_) did this piece for the '10/31/98' segment:


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 13, 2012)

That's some nice artwork there.


----------



## TetraVaal (Sep 13, 2012)

Yeah.

Ribic and Stokoe have made the best pieces so far, I think.


----------



## Uncle Acid (Sep 13, 2012)

I think Ribić has made the best one, followed my Moore.


----------



## TetraVaal (Sep 13, 2012)

Ribic's piece is gonna be hard to beat for sure. Plus, I'm biased since West is my favorite director out of all the ones who contributed to the film, so I'm glad his short received the best illustration up to this point.

I like Moore's quite a bit, actually. Anything that revolves around fall and haunted houses, and that type of visual aesthetic, is generally going to sit well with me.


----------



## Uncle Acid (Sep 13, 2012)

I think the reason I like Moore's so much is because it reminds me hella lot about King Diamond. It could easily have been an artwork for a King Diamond album. No joking.


----------



## TetraVaal (Sep 13, 2012)

You know, it kinda does remind a bit of the cover of "Them" now that I think about.


----------



## mcdave (Sep 13, 2012)

> "found footage" title.


I stopped reading there dont like this kind of Movie-


----------



## Uncle Acid (Sep 13, 2012)

I'm thinking both "Them" and the cover that was thought to be the artwork for Conspiracy but wasn't used because the label didn't allow them to, and to some degree Voodoo as well. Could almost have been a part of the fanmade drawings for "Them" that came a few years back. Not sure if you've seen 'em?


----------



## Parallax (Sep 13, 2012)

I dug the Moore art piece.  I don't really plan on watching this film since I'm not a fan of horror films (this may of course change) but I've been telling all my friends who are horror fans and they seemed pumped to check it out.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 13, 2012)

I would rank the pieces in this order:

Ribic
Stokoe
Latour
Moore

Not a big fan of the Moore piece.  His art may be nice but his piece is far less creative than the others.  He played it too safe.


----------



## Tyrion (Sep 13, 2012)

Awww man, I wanted the Succubus to fulfil the whole film 

When she creeped around in that corner...that did give me a chill, I'll admit that.


----------



## TetraVaal (Sep 22, 2012)

Final poster for the 'Tuesday the 17th short', and once again, it comes from *Esad Ribic.*



That artwork alone is better than the entire short. Ribic definitely contributed the two best pieces.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 22, 2012)

Tyrion said:


> Awww man, I wanted the Succubus to fulfil the whole film


I definitely wouldn't have minded seeing more of her.


----------



## TetraVaal (Oct 1, 2012)

Rukia said:


> I definitely wouldn't have minded seeing more of her.



You can see her again. It's back on VOD. 

I'm getting ready to fire it up right now.


----------



## Ari (Oct 22, 2012)

this movie isn't popular enough


----------



## Uncle Acid (Oct 22, 2012)

I miss Tetra.


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 23, 2012)

Finished watching this just now. I'm disappointed. I dunno if its the fact that I'm too old for this kind of movie or maybe I just had too much expectations since everyone on this thread was fapping over this movie or the fact that I've seen tons of scary stuff before  and this one didnt affect me at all or maybe the trailer was so good that it showed all of the best parts of the film. I mean, its not even scary. I didnt even feel terrified nor shocked not one bit. Its like a poor excuse for a college amateur porn video. 

The title of the thread is misleading too. The original _Shake, Rattle and Roll_(its a pinoy horror movie composed of 3 to 4 different short stories) and its sequels were much scarier than this. There are also Thai and Korean horror films much better than this too..

And that chick with huge eyes who was depicted as a 'succubus' is a ripoff of 'manananggal' (a famous supernatural being here in the Phils.) which is pretty much the same thing except that it feeds more on pregnant women though it flies around town and swoops down unlucky victims.


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 24, 2012)

Sure, let me find the link first and I'll just PM you.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Oct 25, 2012)

I think best horror in a decade is a stretch. Its basically a tv length version of tales from the crypt. Some segments, like Succubi is awesome, but others are bad, and the fact that the film doesnt actually come together over the six stories also takes away from it. I mean in the end what is the deal with the house full of tapes?


----------



## santanico (Oct 25, 2012)

This movie was trippy


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Dec 31, 2012)

film had a lot of great tits

good scares, which in the end makes it all worth it.  I watched this movie in two parts cause I couldn't stomach the thought of increasing intensity in the shorts.  This is a good thing I think, cause the movie is put together well and the scares are in your mind as opposed to just your senses.  

however after watching the first night , i started to not be excited about watching the second night, cause I realized that some of the scares were built up better then they ended.  for example "second honeymoon" ended up being about something completely different than what one was expecting after watching "amateur night".

Still good though

also if you didn't know it's a pure anthology, u would be disappointed waiting for a larger story to intertwine everything.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 16, 2013)

*Here's the first trailer for 'S-VHS.'*


----------



## Rukia (Jan 16, 2013)

I ain't gonna lie.  I was hoping for another succubus tale.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 16, 2013)

Rukia said:


> I ain't gonna lie.  I was hoping for another succubus tale.



Your boy Gareth Evans is directing a segment. I'm sure it won't disappoint.


----------



## Grape (Jan 16, 2013)

I hope they do a better job of connecting the stories. I thought the premise of going to search for a tape was pretty lame and the dudes given that mission were complete douche bags, which was intentional I'm sure, but yeah :S


----------



## Wuzzman (Jan 17, 2013)

Being all of 23 makes me too old for this movie. Hell I didn't even like cloverfield that much due to it being found footage (and the only reason it got a look was because of the scifi-horror aspect), so maybe this movie wasn't made for me from the get go despite being an anthology. This is like a 4/10 for titts and some of the horror themes that gets a nod. 1/10 as a movie.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 20, 2013)

Didn't like it much either. I liked the first two but that's bout it.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 21, 2013)

So far, the reviews for S-VHS have said it's an improvement over the first one.


----------



## James Bond (Jan 22, 2013)

Zombies and a werewolf story? That's what one/two scenes looked like to me from that trailer


----------



## TetraVaal (Apr 23, 2013)

So stoked!


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 23, 2013)

I ended up seeing "VHS", but I thought it was really uneven. I can't remember the names, but I loved the one with that demonic chick (the first segment) and the Haunted House one (the last segment I think).

But I didn't like the slasher or the wraparound story very much. I thought Ti West's segment was uneven itself (loved the build up, but the pay-off was too abrupt). 

Although Im looking forward to the sequel. VHS did enough right that I'd look to see this turn into some sort of franchise.


----------



## TetraVaal (May 15, 2013)

This movie looks straight up fucking insane. :amazed Definitely looks like it's going to surpass the first film if this trailer is of any indication.


----------



## Detective (May 15, 2013)

I still remember that freaky gif Rukia was using last year from V/H/S when repping me. 

Those eyes, man.


----------



## Rukia (May 15, 2013)

Detective said:


> I still remember that freaky gif Rukia was using last year from V/H/S when repping me.
> 
> Those eyes, man.


----------



## Detective (May 15, 2013)

Thar She Blows.


----------



## Rukia (May 15, 2013)

That new trailer looks pretty awesome btw.


----------



## James Bond (May 16, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lQybYqUIGy8[/YOUTUBE]

Boobies


----------



## TylerDurden (May 17, 2013)

Evans and Tjahcanto have gathered quite a curious Indonesian cast.

Some recognizable faces. Most of them are comedians so i hope the acting doesn't veer on camp.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jun 7, 2013)

'V/H/S/2' fucking *slays.*

'Safe Haven'... holy shit. All I have to say is... 
*Spoiler*: __ 



_"Papa..."_  




Better than the first film? I don't know. A lot of people seem to think so, but I have to say... as improved as the wraparound story is--as well as the welcomed sense of humor this film seems to employ--none of the shorts are as memorable as 'Amateur Night' or '10.31.98' from the first one. If simply improving the wraparound narrative makes the sequel a superior film, then one has to wonder if those same people even sat through the entirety of the first movie.

'Phase I Clinical Trials' and 'Safe Haven' are the best shorts in the sequel. They're both very, _VERY_ good.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 7, 2013)

Is it available VOD?


----------



## TetraVaal (Jun 7, 2013)

Yessir.

And *The Death Set* once again concludes the film with another new bangin' track.

Really loved the first short and 'Safe Haven'. Can't stress that enough.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 7, 2013)

I will try to check it out tomorrow.  Been really hyped for this.


----------



## Hollow Prince (Jun 8, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 Idk about ya'll but I loved the second one the best, the P.O.V. Zombie view was just great. Didn't really like the last video at all and kind of an overkill on the zombies this time, but other than that it was great, and enjoyed it more than the first one!


----------



## TylerDurden (Jun 8, 2013)

It's out!?

Not expecting this to be more consistent quality-wise but it do hope it  can pull off greater highs than the original...and I'm counting on Safe Haven for that

Seriously guys someone should give Timo Tjahjanto his own hollywood debut. He made the best segment of The ABCs of Death and his latest feature movie, Macabre is the one of the best horrors the nation has churned out in ages


----------



## James Bond (Jun 11, 2013)

Just watched it, the zombie story was my favourite because it was unique and different to the same recycled zombie stories we are so used to seeing in film these days.


----------



## Ari (Jun 12, 2013)

ahaha the second one makes the first one look like a masterpiece


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (May 2, 2014)

> *First Look: ?V/H/S 3′ Gets New Title, Directors, Plot, Image*
> 
> Gather ?round the screen, kids, it?s time for another V/H/S. The first details have been revealed about the third V/H/S movie, now titled _*V/H/S Viral.*_
> 
> ...


----------



## TetraVaal (May 2, 2014)

Not really impressed with the lineup this time around.

'Timecrimes' was pretty good--but 'Open Windows' looked like a step back for Vigalondo.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (May 2, 2014)

i haven't watched this yet.  it's the kind of movie that straight up doesn't get played on any kind of tv, premium or otherwise.  same for insidious, same for centipede, what's the fucking deal?


----------



## Bluebeard (May 2, 2014)

^

Interestingly all of the horror movie franchises you mentioned are on Netflix. 

still need to see 2.


----------



## Rukia (May 2, 2014)

I will see it.  I think the first image at least looks promising.

No succubus sequel though.


----------



## MartialHorror (May 2, 2014)

I've only seen "Deadgirl" and hated it. I've heard "The Apparition" was pretty terrible too. Shame, as "VHS2" at least had an interesting lineup of directors. This group is less the future of horror and more the...they all don't cost very much form of horror.


----------



## Rukia (May 13, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pZMebnH0mgA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## TetraVaal (May 14, 2014)

Still not impressed with the lineup, but I'll be giving it a shot for sure.


----------



## Uncle Acid (May 14, 2014)

Still haven't gotten around to watch the two first yet. Jesus, I'm a slow friend.


----------



## TetraVaal (May 14, 2014)

You need to, man. They're both awesome flicks.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (May 14, 2014)




----------



## Uncle Acid (May 15, 2014)

TetraVaal said:


> You need to, man. They're both awesome flicks.



I know, man. But there's just so much I want to watch. I'm sure I will enjoy a lot of the films in these two films. I dig a lot of the directors, so...

Cool to see you back on here btw.


----------



## Justice (May 15, 2014)

Can't wait.


----------

